# The World Ends With You Official Discussion Thread



## SL92 (Apr 21, 2008)

TWEWY comes out in NA tomorrow. That is just full of win.

Luckily for me, I've received my copy early!

It pwns. Anyone here getting it? I know a few people who are, and I'm encouraging everybody to buy this game. The battle system is hard to get used to, but is really enjoyable further in, the story and the characters are extraordinarily deep, even for a Square game.

So yeah, who's getting it?


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 21, 2008)

Well, seeing as how you're practically forcing me to get it, I think I am if I have the money, so yeah


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 21, 2008)

YES. YES. YES.

WANT GAME NOW.

*foams at mouth*


----------



## Tyler (Apr 21, 2008)

I plan on picking this and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon this week. =D


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll just download it.


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 21, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> YES. YES. YES.
> 
> WANT GAME NOW.
> 
> *foams at mouth*


 Guys, I don't think Ultra wants it...


----------



## SL92 (Apr 21, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, that's too bad. Awesome game, I hope she changes her mind.


----------



## Micah (Apr 21, 2008)

Nope. I'm not buying any more games for a while. (The only one I've bought since August was Brawl.) Hopefully I'll get MKWii or Pikmin 2 for my b-day.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2008)

Really want it, but I've got, let's see...

$2.31 in my bank account.  Hopefully that'll cover it.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Really want it, but I've got, let's see...
> 
> $2.31 in my bank account.  Hopefully that'll cover it.


 *slaps Bul for not preparing for the best DS game of all time*

*slaps Koehler for not getting Pikmin 2 earlier*

*slaps JJR for being JJR*


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know what that game is (heard the name thousands of times though >_<) but honestly, I don't really care to find out what it is.

**TheGremp*readies the flameshield


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> I don't know what that game is (heard the name thousands of times though >_<) but honestly, I don't really care to find out what it is.
> 
> **TheGremp* readies the flameshield


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Ends_With_You

1. read Wiki article
2. read reviews
3. buy game
4. ???
5. profit


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Was that a South Park reference, Bul?


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				TheGremp said:
			
		

> *but honestly, I don't really care to find out what it is.*



lol


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 21, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no, NeoGAF reference

unless of course they took it from South Park


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They did.
http://allabout-sp.net/?p=season2/217
From 18:00 to 19:00


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 21, 2008)

I swear if anyone spoils this for me.... I will tie them to a wall and rip theirr organs out one by one.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 21, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I swear if anyone spoils this for me.... I will tie them to a wall and rip theirr organs out one by one.


 To Do List:

Go shopping
Download Music
Spoil TWEWY for Ultra.

Hmm....Looks like you're up.


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 21, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Obscenities.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 21, 2008)

I haven't heard of this. 

*reads a bit of the Wiki article*

Made by the KH team, eh? This might be one I'll pick up. I don't know how soon, but I will.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 22, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> I haven't heard of this.
> 
> *reads a bit of the Wiki article*
> 
> Made by the KH team, eh? This might be one I'll pick up. I don't know how soon, but I will.


I almost forgot that you're a KH fan.


Not    			 You definitely have to pick this game out, though. Did anyone get it yet today?

Gahhhhhhh I'm stuck at the last boss :/


----------



## Grawr (Apr 22, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> I haven't heard of this.
> 
> *reads a bit of the Wiki article*
> 
> Made by the KH team, eh? This might be one I'll pick up. I don't know how soon, but I will.


I almost forgot that you're a KH fan.


Not    			 You definitely have to pick this game out, though. Did anyone get it yet today?

Gahhhhhhh I'm stuck at the last boss :/ [/quote]
 'Just went to the store, but it wasn't there. D:

I'll get it over the weekend, most likely. Not that I know a thing about it yet, really.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 22, 2008)

Have fun playing it.    
-_-			 
I have to wait until Thursday ( Canadian release date) to buy it.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 22, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Have fun playing it.    
-_-
> I have to wait until Thursday ( Canadian release date) to buy it.


 Snoop, you're an idiot. Canada is IN North America. Therefore, same release date. Canada and America ALWAYS have the same release dates. 

And you can't squirm out by saying you were talking about when you had enough to get it, or when your store gets it, or anything. As much as it humors everyone here seeing you squirm.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm a few years behind in games at the moment... I just got Mario Kart for the gamecube.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 22, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Have fun playing it.   
-_-
> I have to wait until Thursday ( Canadian release date) to buy it.


Snoop, you're an idiot. Canada is IN North America. Therefore, same release date. Canada and America ALWAYS have the same release dates. 

And you can't squirm out by saying you were talking about when you had enough to get it, or when your store gets it, or anything. As much as it humors everyone here seeing you squirm. [/quote]
 I went to a store today to buy it and they said it won't be available until Thursday. :|


----------



## Micah (Apr 22, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Have fun playing it.   
-_-
> I have to wait until Thursday ( Canadian release date) to buy it.


Snoop, you're an idiot. Canada is IN North America. Therefore, same release date. Canada and America ALWAYS have the same release dates. 

And you can't squirm out by saying you were talking about when you had enough to get it, or when your store gets it, or anything. As much as it humors everyone here seeing you squirm. [/quote]
 That's not true. Canada sometimes gets games after us.


----------



## Micah (Apr 22, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## SL92 (Apr 22, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not true. Canada sometimes gets games after us. [/quote]
 *sighs* Missing the point.

And Snoop, that would just be that store, like I said.


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah, my guess is that it's your store, because I've never experienced a time where my EB or Wal-Mart never had a game on a North American release date.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 23, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Yeah, my guess is that it's your store, because I've never experienced a time where my EB or Wal-Mart never had a game on a North American release date.


 My Wal-Mart and EB have NEVER released a game on the North American release date(with the exception of Brawl and a few other games).   
-_-


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 23, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly, I'm assuming it's just your store then.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 23, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, a few other stores in the area never release the games on time.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 23, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which further reasserts TK's point that stores in YOUR AREA fail to receive the games on the North American release date...


----------



## SL92 (Apr 23, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Then guess what, all of the other stores get the games in late : | Doesn't take a genius, Snoop.

Probably because of your position relative to where the video games are shipped over by ferry. They must come here first straight from NS, then take the TCH to the capital. Only a guess.


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 23, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then guess what, all of the other stores get the games in late : | Doesn't take a genius, Snoop.

Probably because of your position relative to where the video games are shipped over by ferry. They must come here first straight from NS, then take the TCH to the capital. Only a guess. [/quote]
 @ Bul: Exactly     

@ SL: I believe they can also get flown in or shipped in to St. John's as well, which actually makes it seem more odd that the stores wouldn't have the games.

But that further proves my point as Bul has stated that it's simply the stores in your area.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Apr 23, 2008)

I got it. It's really fun. Best DS game so far.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 23, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> I got it. It's really fun. Best DS game so far.


 CORRECT!

No objections here. Better by a wide margin.


----------



## JJH (Apr 23, 2008)

Ugh, I have to wait until my birthday (May 19) to get it...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 23, 2008)

I travelled to Gander and some other stores in the province(I never went to the west coast) and they never released the games on time either.


----------



## JJH (Apr 23, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> I travelled to Gander and some other stores in the province(I never went to the west coast) and they never released the games on time either.


 Sucks to be Snoopdogga.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 23, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know.    
:'(


----------



## Tyler (Apr 23, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Import from the US of A.

Or just wait.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 23, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> I got it. It's really fun. Best DS game so far.


CORRECT!

*No objections here.* Better by a wide margin. [/quote]
 Umm...


----------



## ƒish (Apr 23, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 23, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> I travelled to Gander and some other stores in the province(I never went to the west coast) and they never released the games on time either.


 What's your point?  Looks like you just have bad luck.   
:X


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 23, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> I travelled to Gander and some other stores in the province(I never went to the west coast) and they never released the games on time either.


 Guess it depends, because I've been to Gander as well and they have had games on time. Guess you should travel to Corner Brook or Stephenville when you need a new game    			 I think it's all just bad luck for you.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 25, 2008)

Anyone have it yet?

This game has crazy replay value, I beat the last boss yesterday.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm seriously considering picking it up; it'll be a bit of a hassle, though.  Normally I share games with my sister, but since TWEWY is only one file, we'll have to buy our own copies.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 19, 2008)

Since I don't feel like looking the game up and waiting for it to load, please explain the game's concept to me.

Oh, and Pikmin 1 and 2 = WIN.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 20, 2008)

I can't find this game anywhere for the retail price.  I'm only seeing $50+ auctions on eBay... asdasdasdasd.

can anyone point me to a site that accepts PayPal AND sells TWEWY at its MSRP?


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 22, 2008)

Never mind... I just ordered it for $30 off of eBay, using a few coupons and such.  Should be here in a few days.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jun 28, 2008)

I am officially addicted to this game.   

It's just unique.  I find myself greatly enjoying the music, even though it's not my normal genre.  (A fair amount of rap in it, but I actually like it.  :ermm: )  My favorite song is "Give me All Your Love", though I read the lyrics, and they are kinda dirty.  :$


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 28, 2008)

OMG.  This game has revitalized my interest in gaming.  The music is awesome... and I don't even like much j-pop.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msXXl4_jCjY

My favorite song in the game ^^^^^^^

Where did we meet before just like this
I know your smile
Your voice just like that
You talk to me and I smile back
I don't believe in fantasy
Same dress that now reminds me
Something I can't forget
Same song same tone in your voice
Tell me this isn't a dream
Take me forth where stars are still asleep
You and me, we live forevermore
I would follow you my destiny
Won't you get my feet off the ground?
I'm getting played by you
Deja vu

Where did we meet before just like this
I know your smile
Your voice just like that
You talk to me and I smile back
I don't believe in fantasy
Same dress that now reminds me
Something I can't forget
Same song same tone in your voice
Tell me this isn't a dream
Take me forth where stars are still asleep
You and me, we live forevermore
I would follow you my destiny
Won't you get my feet off the ground?
I'm getting played by you
Deja vu


----------



## dragonflamez (Jun 28, 2008)

The whole soundtrack is a little too soft for me, to be honest.


----------



## SL92 (Jun 29, 2008)

Deja Vu is up there for me, but my favorite song by far is Twister Remix.


----------



## JJH (Jun 29, 2008)

Eh, the music was OK, considering I don't normally like that type of music, but I often turned down the volume in favor for my iPod or whatever I was watching on TV at the time.

Anyways, this is definetly my favorite DS game. I still play it often, even thought I already beat it. I'm currently working on the challenges you unlock at the end. (I'm somewhere on Joshua's week) One thing I didn't like was that the ending kind of was a little confusing.<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">The part with Neku and Joshua and the guns... That was weird. I didn't really get what happened. Neku lived but...</div>


----------



## JJH (Jul 7, 2008)

<big>High spoiler probability alert.</big>

Sorry about the double-post, but I figured this would be the best place for a few TWEWY questions. 

First of all, for those of you who have beaten the bosses on Hard/Ultimate, (For the reports) what level where you for the bosses from Week 3 (Mostly Konishi's noise form to the end, along with Taboo Minamimoto and the Yashiro/Kariya combo battle.) on Hard, about? I've done all the bosses from the first two weeks on Hard, but I want to get a rough idea for what level to shoot for for Week 3's bosses..

Second, I read somewhere about "Black Planet" and "Eden" Pin Decks. Does anybody know what they do and what makes them so special? All I know is, to get "Black Planet" pins, you have to beat some hard enemies on Ultimate Difficulty, and there's a low chance of getting them.

Thanks to anybody who can help with my questions. And again, sorry about the double-post.


----------



## SL92 (Jul 8, 2008)

I forget what level I was exactly, but I was something unreasonably high when I stopped playing the game (level 80)

Reading about the Eden pins, they don't seem worth it anyway. The black planet pins, you can also buy them at stores once you're friendly enough with them. I know Mr. H has a couple...


----------



## JJH (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah. I got Black Mercury off of Hanekoma (Took ages to get the supplies), but I'll have to see what monsters drop the others. As for the Eden deck, I almost have it completed.

Edit- Oh mah lawd. Eden Deck owns. I've actually found a way to make myself invincible (partially) with it. (This only works after completing the game.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Give Neku the five Eden pins, and a healing pin if you have six slots. Set your partner to Joshua, and choose your difficulty and drop level. (I've found using this method I can play on Ultimate with Level 1/??) Now, begin a fight. Press "^" to activate Joshua's Levitate, and the hammer the enemies with his attacks. This is the most dangerous part of the battle. Your goal here is to get the Light Puck to Neku, and lure all enemies with an aerial attack to one side of Joshua. Once you've done both of these, simply keep levitating and slam any aerial enemies to prevent them from attacking. Whatever you do, DO NOT drop Joshua to the ground or use any attacks wth Neku. In this way, you'll be invincible to all enemies on the screen. (This method doesn't work with some enemies with aerial attacks and some bosses that force you to use Neku at any point. That means no using this on the final boss, sorry.)</div>


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 11, 2008)

*SPOILERS!*





I recently beat the game, and have all the Secret Reports except for Another Day.  Right now I'm going around re-fighting bosses, farming some Dark Matter, and pretty much blasting the crap out of all noise.  My Neku has capped base stats, so right now I'm raising my partners.  Josh is pretty high...working on Shiki and Beat.

Procrastinating on Pork City.


----------



## SL92 (Jul 11, 2008)

Spoilers, etc.



Euh, Pork City. That was a royal pain, going through that. And the boss battle was scary intense, I only did it on Easy.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm buying it along with Civ Rev, when I get back from Philmont. < 3


----------



## JJH (Jul 12, 2008)

Ugh, I hated Pork City. I ended up quitting on the 11th Floor because of that stupid pig. How many floors are there anyways?

I'm working on Secret Reports, along with collecting Shadow Matter and a few useful pins on the side. I'm somewhere on Joshua's week. (Taking out Megumi on Hard was a pain. Of all the partners, I'm worst with Beat.)

So what's everybody's favorite song in the game? I like Three Minutes Clapping and Twister. (Which is odd, because normally I can't stand that kind of music. But I liked a lot of the songs in the game.)


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 12, 2008)

*spoilers*






My god, I'm stuck in Pork City.  It's the very last Pig for my noise report.  It's blue, and it charges me to death!  I had figured out a short dodging pattern with Beat, but the stupid Pig kills me!   It even does a thousand damage to Neku, and his base DEF is 100!  (Of course, I'm doing this at Level 1, but I refuse to change that.)  Maybe I do need that Eden set....


My favorite song is "Give Me All Your Love". (It's the music on my phone) It's an amazing boss battle song, and just plain catchy.  I almost find myself singing along, which is weird, considering the lyrics are a big suggestive.   I'm also a big fan of Twister.  I normally hate rap, but the TWEWY songs have a special charm about them.   I like a lot of them.


----------



## SL92 (Jul 12, 2008)

My favorite song in the game has to be Twister-Remix, but I also really like Twister, Calling(?), and Deja Vu.

Pork City? 13, not including the boss, I think.

EDIT: Yeah, that blue Pig battle is really annoying, I think I used the Black planets to beat it, at around half my total level. Also, Give Me All Your Love is really catchy for a boss song.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 12, 2008)

Just beat that infernal Piggy.

But the "Ultimate Enemy" was hard, so I just ended up going on Easy mode, since I know I can re-match him most anytime.  And now I have the "King Arthur" pin!  


Time to go prep for the Final Time Attack!


----------



## JJH (Jul 12, 2008)

Why do pigs with a reduced level? They have a 100% drop rate on every difficulty.

I'm working on gettin 20 Shadow Matter so I can buy two Dark Matter, which I'll then trade in for two Scarletites. I need that extra Pin Slot so I can use a healing pin with my Eden set, and then I'll be good to go for anything.

I like all the Twisters, Deja Vu, Hybrid, and Three Minutes Clapping.


----------

